# The Hidden Tee Economy - Article in business mag



## sarafina (Jul 27, 2005)

Here's an article I read in Business 2.0 this morning. I thought some of you guys may be interested in reading as well.

Source:http://www.business2.com/b2/web/articles/0,17863,1122896,00.html



> THE HIDDEN T-SHIRT ECONOMY - Business 2.0 Staff
> 
> Who needs internet advertising? Silly T-shirts are turning into a serious online moneymaker. For a handful of websites, in fact, customized apparel is now bringing in far more revenue than ads do.


edit: removed full article for copyright reasons. Please follow link to read the full article.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Good read. I had no idea defunker was a spin-off!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks like a rehash of the Wall Street Journal article from back in May. Same angle and similar sites quoted.

I would hardly say that collegehumor kicked it off in 2004 though


----------

